# Illustrator: Schnittmaske "umgekehrt"



## marvinlol (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einigen fehlgeschlagenen Versuchen und Recherche wende ich mich nun an Euch.
(Ich benutze Illustrator CS4 Testversion auf Englisch)
Ich habe 3 Textebenen, die untereinander angeordnet sind, und eine Ebene die ein Logo darstellt. 
Die Logo Ebene soll über den Textebenen sein, aber soll nur an den Stellen angezeigt werden, unter denen auch die Textebenen sind. 

Das Logo besteht aus einigen Pfaden. Wenn ich jetzt eine Schnittmaske darauf anwenden will bekomme ich die Meldung, dass keine Schnittmaske erstellt werden kann, weil das obere Objekt ein Pfad sein muss.

Deswegen habe ich es ersteinmal mit einer Ellipse anstatt dem Logo probiert. Hierbei funktioniert die Schnittmaske auch, aber es passiert genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich möchte. Ich möchte, dass die Ellipse nur auf dem Text zu sehen ist und nicht komplett zu sehen ist. 

Hier einmal was bei mir passiert (Beides markiert, Strg+7): 







Ich hoffe Ihr habt einen Tipp für mich.

Danke.


----------



## sight011 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ääähhh .... Häh? 

Fass jetzt noch mal in einem Satz zusammen was Du vor hast!

Wenn man in Illustrator Dinge voneinander abziehen möchte kommt es auch drauf an, in welcher Reihenfolge die Sachen vorliegen!

Also je nachdem ob Text oder Elispe oben liegt, wird unterschiedlich subtrahiert 

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja schon weiter, sonst bitte noch mal knackig in 2 Sätzen zusammen fassen ...


EDIT: 





> Ich möchte, dass die Ellipse nur auf dem Text zu sehen ist und nicht komplett zu sehen ist.



Tut Sie das nicht?


----------



## marvinlol (19. Oktober 2010)

Vielen dank für deine Antwort.
Vielleicht wird es hier dran ein wenig deutlicher, was ich vor habe.





Ich möchte, dass nur der Teil sichtbar ist, der "auf" dem Text ist.
Das was links und rechts über die Textebenen ragt, soll nicht sichtbar sein.


----------



## smileyml (19. Oktober 2010)

So richtig was du vorhast, verstehe ich auch noch nicht.
Du willst quasi ein Logo dort sehen, wo die Buchstaben sind und nichts im Zwischenraum?!

Dann wäre aus meiner Sicht der Text oder auch eine Kopie davon das oberste Objekt in Form von Pfaden - Schriften muss man dann natürlich in solche umwandeln. In der Regel sind dieses dann gruppiert. Diese Gruppierung würde ich aufheben und dann aus allen Buchstaben (die das Schitmaskenobjekt werden sollen) einen zusammengesetzten Pfad machen. So behandelt Illustrator diese theoretisch mehreren Pfade, als ob es einer ist.
Das Logo in deinem Fall gilt es zu gruppieren. Jetzt hast du also ein theoretisches Objekt in Form einer Gruppe und eines in Form eines zusammengesetzten Pfades. Wenn letzteres oben auf liegt, du beide markierst und eine Schnittmaske erstellst, solltest du schon am Ziel sein.

Grüße Marco


----------



## marvinlol (19. Oktober 2010)

Dein Vorschlag klingt einleuchtend. Da ich Anfänger in Ai bin, weiß ich im Moment leider nicht, wie ich die Textebenen zu einem Pfad zusammenfügen kann. Kannst du mir das kurz erklären?

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!


----------



## smileyml (20. Oktober 2010)

1. Text markieren
2. rechte Maustaste
3. "In Pfade umwandeln" wählen
4. fertig

Nun besteht der Text aus gruppierten Pfaden.

Grüße Marco


----------



## marvinlol (3. November 2010)

Vielen dank. Das gruppieren hat funktioniert.

Wenn ich jetzt beide Gruppen (Text-Gruppe oben, Logo-Gruppe darunter) auswähle, und dann eine Schnittmaske anwende, verschwinden beide Elemente. (Sie haben glaube ich keine Füllung mehr).
Wenn ich die Reihenfolge ändere (Logo-Gruppe oben, Text darunter), verschwindet ein des des Logos und der Text komplett.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache bwz. wie ich des gewünschten Schnittmasken Effekt erzielen kann?

Vielen dank im Vorraus.


----------



## smileyml (4. November 2010)

Mir scheint, das wie entweder aneinander vorbeireden oder aber ich dein Vorhaben doch nicht ganz verstehe.
Vielleicht kannst du beispielhaft eine AI mit deiner Ausgangslage posten.

Grüße Marco


----------



## marvinlol (4. November 2010)

Okay  Ich habe ihr mal die AI hochgaleden. Ich hoffe das hilft zum Verständnis.

klick

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## smileyml (4. November 2010)

Mmh, der Grund des Verschwindes bei der Schnittmaske scheint auf die Komplexität des Schriftzuges, also des Pfades zurückzuführen zu sein.
Aber wenn ich mir das so angucke, verstehe ich dein Vorhaben nicht so recht, vor allem da es in meinem Verständnis nicht so recht funktionieren würde. Aber schau dir das mal an. Ich habe das mal mit dem Pathfinder gemacht.

Grüße Marco


----------



## marvinlol (4. November 2010)

Vielen dank für deine Mühe. Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung bei öffnen.

http://marv.mx5-blog.de/fehler_screen.jpg


----------



## marvinlol (4. November 2010)

Bitte entschuldigt den Doppelpost. 
Ich habe die Datei mal in einer neuen Datei Plaziert.
Das ist genau das Ergebnis, das ich mir erhofft habe. Kannst du mir das möglicherweise ein wenig erklären, was du mit dem Pathfinder gemacht hast?

Vielen Dank


----------

